# its been a while-:)



## anua (Feb 21, 2005)

here are some new 'wood pics' i did few days ago...well, the negs arent new, ive took it last year, so some of you have seen the pics from it already, but ive finnaly got myself into doing it this way...

the girl's name is Caroline, shes a friend of mine - and i would like to give her one of those...i just cant decide which one...could you help me to pick one?pls?

oh, and im curious what you guys think about it, and what your suggestions are...thanks!



















its caroline with mom

and here are two different pics from the same negative...im not sure which one i prefer...so ill post both-












thanks for looking-

anja


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

Anja, your work never fails to amaze me!    :hail: 

They are_ all _ beautiful...I am sure she'd love any of them.  She might especially like having one with her mother...what do you think?   

My personal favorite is the very bottom one.   I love seeing the film sprockets.       The tones are beautiful.   And I love seeing the distressed look from painting on the emulsion.   

Gorgeous, stunning work.   I am happy to see you posting again!    :thumbup:


----------



## anua (Feb 21, 2005)

terri, thanks!
...i think youre right....the truth is ive never thought of that(strange, i know, ha ha) that she might like that one with her mother.....but now i think youre absolutely right-thanks-

im so glad that you like the bottom one...i put alot of work to it, painting work - it was more like 'saving' it not 'painting'_,(it was damaged a bit) and i wasnt sure if i 'made it' or not...thanks!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Anja, your work never fails to amaze me!    :hail:
> 
> They are_ all _ beautiful...
> 
> ...


ditto :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2005)

Actually...it looks even better now on my home monitor!     

You are very welcome, sweetie....I hope to see more soon!


----------



## ferny (Feb 22, 2005)

> My personal favorite is the very bottom one. I love seeing the film sprockets.  The tones are beautiful. And I love seeing the distressed look from painting on the emulsion.


Well said. I've got the same feelings.

As for which one to give your friend. Well, I don't know her so I can't really say. I think the mum one is a good idea. But then I really like the first one. The second is great to.
Argh! I can't decide. Helpful, aren't I? :mrgreen:


----------



## anua (Feb 22, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Argh! I can't decide. Helpful, aren't I? :mrgreen:



 

thanks for nice words, guys! that is helpful, ha ha


----------



## Karalee (Feb 22, 2005)

These are wonderful bella I ADORE the second one, and know she would :heart: it!!!

Im coming to Poland man   your work never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## santino (Feb 22, 2005)

as always anja  :thumbsup:
I agree with terri


----------



## anua (Feb 23, 2005)

Kara, Peter, thanks!

ah, and Kara, ive told you already - come to poland and im gonna teach you how to make it!-)))


----------



## santino (Feb 23, 2005)

I will come and teach me! (I live much closer )


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome work Anja! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup: 

What is 'wood pics'?? How did you do these? Which medium??? :scratch:


----------



## ferny (Feb 24, 2005)

I think she puts liquid light on wood and uses it just like paper. I _think_.


----------



## anua (Feb 24, 2005)

ferny's absolutely right-
just a bit painting later, and thats it!, he he

-

and dont worry, peter, you can always count on me, he he, if you start working with boards - let me know, ill help you-


----------



## Lula (Feb 25, 2005)

They're all great, Absolutelly lovely!!  

My favs are the first and last one (looks like an old pic, i like that  )


----------

